# Warm level mitts vs gloves



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi, would u say a mitten in level 3 will be as warm as a glove in level 4?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

If you want warm you get mittens, ontop of gloves if necessary. Level 3 and 4 just won't do in any weather, you are not thinking about the grand scale of things.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

you want mittens. I don't even like the suggestion of gloves under mitts as it still keeps your fingers from working together to keep eachother warm. Dont even consider getting gloves if you can get mitts even close to the same.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Not considering gloves. 
I have a spring glove rated 2 out of 5, I love it, it's dakine Impreza. And I want something warmer for February, that is why I have the question above written. Just to know what warmth level should I be considering. 

By the way what I do consider is a trigger mitt vs. mittens. Any thoughts here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Rip154 said:


> If you want warm you get mittens, ontop of gloves if necessary. Level 3 and 4 just won't do in any weather, you are not thinking about the grand scale of things.




I am not snowboarding in -16 or even colder. It's Europe... 10 days a year, 4 of them usually in April... So we are talking about -6...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

yoav said:


> Not considering gloves.
> I have a spring glove rated 2 out of 5, I love it, it's dakine Impreza. And I want something warmer for February, that is why I have the question above written. Just to know what warmth level should I be considering.
> 
> By the way what I do consider is a trigger mitt vs. mittens. Any thoughts here?
> ...


Well ignoring even our words here just take Dakine's. To quote them "(Note: In addition to the added warmth a mitt design provides, Dakine mitts all have added insulation over their glove counterparts and therefore will always be warmer.)"

Which means a level 3 mitt will be substantially warmer in both design and material than their glove equal. So if you're going from a level 2 glove to a level 3 mitt you're definitely going to see significant increase in warmth.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

lab49232 said:


> Well ignoring even our words here just take Dakine's. To quote them "(Note: In addition to the added warmth a mitt design provides, Dakine mitts all have added insulation over their glove counterparts and therefore will always be warmer.)"
> 
> 
> 
> Which means a level 3 mitt will be substantially warmer in both design and material than their glove equal. So if you're going from a level 2 glove to a level 3 mitt you're definitely going to see significant increase in warmth.




Something like "read the fu*** manual!" 

So where does a trigger mitten stands? 3.5 

Is it really a thing or just get reg mitts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Well if the media answers your question  But as for trigger mitts I haven't used their specific trigger mitt in cold weather. In general though, of the many other trigger mitts I've tried, none were near as functional as a mitt. Never benefited from having the extra finger, but I did find myself with colder fingers. one finger on its own is still going to get just as cold in a trigger mitt as it would if that finger was in a glove.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> Well ignoring even our words here just take Dakine's. To quote them "(Note: In addition to the added warmth a mitt design provides, Dakine mitts all have added insulation over their glove counterparts and therefore will always be warmer.)"
> 
> Which means a level 3 mitt will be substantially warmer in both design and material than their glove equal. So if you're going from a level 2 glove to a level 3 mitt you're definitely going to see significant increase in warmth.


What exactly does warmth level mean? I had assumed it was tied to a warmth rating of some sort so a glove and mitt of the same level would be the same warmth but not necessarily the same amount of insulation.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Imo any mitt > than any gloves.

I converted from gloves to mitts a couple seasons ago.

I was a convert when I bought a $40 pair of mitts (I think they were dakine, cant remember the model) and they kept my hands warmer than my $180 black diamond leather gloves (cant remember the model)


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

My hands get colder in mitts.But that's just cause you can't hold a joint properly with mitts on.


So I'm constantly taking them off.




TT


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

timmytard said:


> My hands get colder in mitts.But that's just cause you can't hold a joint properly with mitts on.
> 
> 
> So I'm constantly taking them off.
> ...




Good point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Even less insulate mitts are warmer in the end as the same insulated glove cos your hands produce more heat in mitts. I got cold hand quickly and run mitts till Jan/Feb, gloves only in spring or for touring.



yoav said:


> Good point


If you're a smoker and need to get hands out of mitts frequently on lifts with high wind, get a pair of superthin merino gloves (like Arcteryx Gothic) to wear under ur mitts. They are thin enough to still let the mitts function, but break the wind chill on a lift.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

f00bar said:


> What exactly does warmth level mean? I had assumed it was tied to a warmth rating of some sort so a glove and mitt of the same level would be the same warmth but not necessarily the same amount of insulation.


It's marketing to make customers feel more informed, buy higher or lower number don't worry about whats in it, easy peasy! There numbers though there are just general to where that specific glove sits in relation to the other gloves in their line. The gloves are rated in comparison to gloves and mitts rate din comparison to other mitts. A 5 warmth level on a glove just means it's the warmest glove they have, but not that it's equivalent to a "warmth level 5" mitt


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

lab49232 said:


> It's marketing to make customers feel more informed, buy higher or lower number don't worry about whats in it, easy peasy! There numbers though there are just general to where that specific glove sits in relation to the other gloves in their line. The gloves are rated in comparison to gloves and mitts rate din comparison to other mitts. A 5 warmth level on a glove just means it's the warmest glove they have, but not that it's equivalent to a "warmth level 5" mitt




Yes, and that is why I am sticking with Dakine, I really love my Impreza gloves (rated 2 btw) I would love to believe that for example a Dakine level 2 mittns and Dakine level 2 gloves will have same level of insulation but obviously the mitten will be warmer as a result of the design 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I only wear mitts. I have spring mitts, all temp mitts, and thick mitts.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I only wear mitts. I have spring mitts, all temp mitts, and thick mitts.


Somebody isn't smoking enough joints:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

timmytard said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > I only wear mitts. I have spring mitts, all temp mitts, and thick mitts.
> ...


Yeah, zero...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Some of the trigger are wolf in sheeps clothing. I got a pair of Celteks for my son who is at that age where mittens are dorky and the inside of them have fingers which sort of defeats the purpose in my opinion.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mitts > gloves anyday. mitts (over the cuff) are easier to get on/off, easier to dump snow out of, just tuck an extra set of liners in your pocket and change out when needed.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Never knew it was such mitt consensus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

yoav said:


> Never knew it was such mitt consensus


Actually, I like lobster gloves most. 
But havent found many models which are designed how I like them (long cuff, no inside finger compartment). Only found Hestra so far, but those are so heavily insulated, I only use them for super cold days.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

neni said:


> Actually, I like lobster gloves most.
> 
> But havent found many models which are designed how I like them (long cuff, no inside finger compartment). Only found Hestra so far, but those are so heavily insulated, I only use them for super cold days.




What's lobster gloves?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm currently using Reusch Lech Lobster mitts (finger mitts) which are the most comfortable,warm and easy to slip-on gloves I've ever used. They do have finger separators but they are short and aren't restricting. Goats skin leather palms, super supple. Long cuffs too.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

neni said:


> Actually, I like lobster gloves most.
> But havent found many models which are designed how I like them (long cuff, no inside finger compartment). Only found Hestra so far, but those are so heavily insulated, I only use them for super cold days.


Forealz. They need to make more gauntlet mitts! Gauntlets in general. I don't know why people like shortie gloves other than for spring.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

The Burton AK Yeti Mitts are awesome, they are slim fit and work under your sleeves well. They were expensive though...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

yoav said:


> What's lobster gloves?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mittens with separated index finger


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

yoav said:


> What's lobster gloves?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











>


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> >




That's just a regular mitt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

neni said:


> Mittens with separated index finger




U mean trigger mittens, posts from the discussion earlier said the index finger still gets cold, so u gain nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Forealz. They need to make more gauntlet mitts! Gauntlets in general. I don't know why people like shortie gloves other than for spring.




It looks better! Snowboard unlike ski is something u do in style, it has its culture, fashion etc... So people dress in codes and prefer it to functionality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

yoav said:


> It looks better! Snowboard unlike ski is something u do in style, it has its culture, fashion etc... So people dress in codes and prefer it to functionality
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


>




Can u move inside this dress?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I can fit your girlfriend inside with me, like I did yesterday.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

yoav said:


> U mean trigger mittens, posts from the discussion earlier said the index finger still gets cold, so u gain nothing


If your index finger begins to get cold, move it to the other fingers. I've been riding in very cold temps in Alaska and Svalbard with lobster gloves. They work. And you gain dexterity.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> I can fit your girlfriend inside with me, like I did yesterday.




I'm 39 and have two girls, wanna rethink that ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

neni said:


> If your index finger begins to get cold, move it to the other fingers. I've been riding in very cold temps in Alaska and Svalbard with lobster gloves. They work. And you gain dexterity.




Alright, I tell u what, I wanted lobster gloves to begin with, and then I heard all these talking about if u go mitt go all the way, well that's all very confusing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

neni said:


> If your index finger begins to get cold, move it to the other fingers. I've been riding in very cold temps in Alaska and Svalbard with lobster gloves. They work. And you gain dexterity.


^^^ What she said



yoav said:


> Alright, I tell u what, I wanted lobster gloves to begin with, and then I heard all these talking about if u go mitt go all the way, well that's all very confusing


You're waaayyyyy overthinking this mate


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

yoav said:


> Alright, I tell u what, I wanted lobster gloves to begin with, and then I heard all these talking about if u go mitt go all the way, well that's all very confusing


To me, it's important how the lobster is designed _inside_. If there are finger compartments _inside_, they nullify the advantage of lobster IMO. Only models _without_ inside compartments offer the option to move the index finger to the other fingers if it's getting cold. So the different opinion on lobster may arise due to the different inside design of different models... same same but different


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

neni said:


> To me, it's important how the lobster is designed _inside_. If there are finger compartments _inside_, they nullify the advantage of lobster IMO. Only models _without_ inside compartments offer the option to move the index finger to the other fingers if it's getting cold. So the different opinion on lobster may arise due to the different inside design of different models... same same but different




If I'm buying online, is there anyway of knowing if the inside divided or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

yoav said:


> If I'm buying online, is there anyway of knowing if the inside divided or not?


Dunno. Maybe you find something in product description :dunno:
I know that hubby's Ortovox lobster do not have it. Good quality gloves which are fine since more than three seasons (which means something, as he usually destroys gloves quickly). 
My Hestra Army Leather Heli*only have wide small divisions which work as well, but they are quite big; they may be too warm n bulky for resort riding.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

neni said:


> Dunno. Maybe you find something in product description :dunno:
> I know that hubby's Ortovox lobster do not have it. Good quality gloves which are fine since more than three seasons (which means something, as he usually destroys gloves quickly).
> My Hestra Army Leather Heli*only have wide small divisions which work as well, but they are quite big; they may be too warm n bulky for resort riding.


You have me sold on trying to get a pair of Hestra Army Leather Heli! I wore Dakine Titans last season, and my hands were getting cold even though they're Dakine's warmest options.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> You have me sold on trying to get a pair of Hestra Army Leather Heli! I wore Dakine Titans last season, and my hands were getting cold even though they're Dakine's warmest options.




How cold was it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

yoav said:


> How cold was it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was either at night, in the rain, or below 0. So all pretty extreme circumstances. I was also falling a lot.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> It was either at night, in the rain, or below 0. So all pretty extreme circumstances. I was also falling a lot.




0 in f? Right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> It was either at night, in the rain, or below 0. So all pretty extreme circumstances. I was also falling a lot.


Wet hands from falling, soaking let hands freeze quickly. Slso too warm gloves/mitten let hands freeze (sweat). Get mitten (or lobster) and use hand warmers additionally.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

yoav said:


> I'm 39 and have two girls, wanna rethink that ?


Don't give up, I believe in you! You're too young to believe you can't love again :grin:

Especially with all that style you have.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> you want mittens. I don't even like the suggestion of gloves under mitts as it still keeps your fingers from working together to keep eachother warm. Dont even consider getting gloves if you can get mitts even close to the same.


Crappy mittens will be better then your most expensive gloves because they keep your finders together and your fingers warm eachother. Gloves isolate each finger and try to keep the heat from each individual finger from escaping. 

My favorite mittens are my super thin grenate "park mitts" even the chilly days my hands stay warm...*If I can keep them dry...


----------



## trickitbran (May 30, 2018)

SGboarder said:


> ^^^ What she said
> 
> 
> 
> You're waaayyyyy overthinking this mate





yoav said:


> If I'm buying online, is there anyway of knowing if the inside divided or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to a shop to try on gear whenever possible. Comfort and fit should be first priority. My gloves keep my hands warm in freezing weather. Unless you want the absolute best Gore-Tex gear (I ❤ mine btw), just choose something you like.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

I have poor circulation in my hands due to years in the cold and a bad injury. So, a warm mitten is a must. I've had the best luck with Hestra and Marmot. I love these ones https://hestragloves.com/sport/en-us/gloves/alpine-pro/31471-leather-fall-line/560350/ Super warm and hold up for years They're not bulky and fit under a jacket nicely. I really like under gloves or mitts. The gauntlet cuff is so bulky. . Or anything with primaloft insulation is good. If you want something really warm, these are like sleeping bags for your hands.
https://www.marmot.com/expedition-mitt/16380.html I used after I broke my hand and are great on very cold days. The rest of my body stays warm but my hands always get cold.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Chairman said:


> I have poor circulation in my hands due to years in the cold and a bad injury. So, a warm mitten is a must. I've had the best luck with Hestra and Marmot. I love these ones https://hestragloves.com/sport/en-us/gloves/alpine-pro/31471-leather-fall-line/560350/ Super warm and hold up for years They're not bulky and fit under a jacket nicely. I really like under gloves or mitts. The gauntlet cuff is so bulky. . Or anything with primaloft insulation is good. If you want something really warm, these are like sleeping bags for your hands.
> https://www.marmot.com/expedition-mitt/16380.html I used after I broke my hand and are great on very cold days. The rest of my body stays warm but my hands always get cold.


Hand warmers! My only way to get through blistering cold windy days horseriding (one cannot wear thick gloves nor mittens there) without freezing hands. 

I always carry them if touring as I often get cold hands during transition. Once they're cold? My hands won't warm up for long. Hand warmers are _the_ rescue. 1 bag is usually enough, I swap them from hand to hand/glove to glove every handfull minutes.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

I have not the best circulation, and the warmest I've used so far are the Burton Oven Mitt. Used them down to -23 C for a quite few days in the past 2 years and they kept my hands warm.

My feet on the other hand, I have to throw in some warmers when I ride in anything below -15 C.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

jstar said:


> My feet on the other hand, I have to throw in some warmers when I ride in anything below -15 C.


Lenz heating socks FTW. My life has become few notches better since I found those thingies


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

neni said:


> Lenz heating socks FTW. My life has become few notches better since I found those thingies


I'll check em out.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

neni said:


> Lenz heating socks FTW. My life has become few notches better since I found those thingies


Meant ot buy those end of last season... I forgot


----------

